# What Is DirecTV HD DVR Queue Function Used For?



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Both my DirecTV HD DVR's have a "Queue" function in the Manage Recordings Menu section. When I click on Queue it shows: Programs & Preferences, when I then click on Program it shows: Items/None, when I click on Preferences it shows Keep At Most: 10 Programs. 

Both DVR's are actively recording a large number of series and individual shows normally. 

I can't see what purpose the Queue function serves. Can anyone here explain what the purpose of the "Queue" function is?

Thank you.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I've used it combined with the search function- Example- "name of a Movie" Search -Comes back NOT FOUND -Would you like to add it to your "Q" ?

Click yes and it will record it when it shows up in the Guide.

That's the way I use.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

its also used for on demand....you can queue up on-demand downloads that way......


----------

